# SA woma in the wild



## aspidito (Jan 8, 2011)

A couple of pics for the aspidites lovers out there......... 
I am fortunate to encounter a few of these in the wild each year, this is a South Australian locale woma, typical colouring & by the size and taking into account the amount of food there is available this season I think would be 2 years old. 
Cheers, Paul.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome find Paul,gotta love the Aspidities...Top photos...


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 8, 2011)

Great shots mate, spectaculiar find mate


----------



## itbites (Jan 8, 2011)

Great pics Paul! So lucky to be seeing them in the wild..

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Perko (Jan 9, 2011)

Great pics, must be some food about or is it smaller than the pic suggests?


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 9, 2011)

Gorgeous woma! It's looks huge!!


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 9, 2011)

_Hey Paul...Love the photos. solar 17 [Baden]_


----------



## aspidito (Jan 9, 2011)

Its only about a metre long but it is well fed as there is so much food around due to all the rains in the area, sand swimmers, dragons, rats & mice are in abundance. Although at a glance it looks in perfect condition but on closer examination it does have a few battle scars but then to get this size it has to be a true survivor.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 10, 2011)

Obviously Moomba Paul! Nice pics Besty


----------



## larks (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the pic's Paul, would be awesome to see all the wild woma that you get to see .... thanks for sharing your pic's with us.


----------



## moloch05 (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice animals! Someday, I would love to see and photograph those in the wild.


----------



## Gusbus (Jan 18, 2011)

nice shots


----------



## krusty (Jan 29, 2011)

thats so cool,i would love to see a woma in the wild


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah beautiful snake. what time was it there? it looks dusk or dawn, just curious.....


----------



## Sutto82 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice pics..... got a question though. 

What are wild Woma's like compaired to pet Woma's? Would it be happy for a rub like mine is?


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 16, 2011)

I guess it depends on what you want it to rub, some are pretty uptight.....


----------

